# Service permissions problem for Local System



## Tristaan (Aug 1, 2003)

Okay, here's the deal.

I'm the QA Technical Lead for a software company. I'm not a developer of our code but I know how to read it.

We are using an application called TestComplete (http://www.automatedqa.com/) to create and run automated test scripts for our Borland Delphi 5 application. Part of this configuration requires the inclusion of a particular unit of code to provide COM access to a dll file supplied by the TestComplete application.

The problem we've run into recently is as follows:

Recent changes were made to a Windows service application to advance our development of the application. This is the only application involved in this scenario with code changes. For some reason, these code changes are causing some sort of permissions problem. Here's the quote from AutomatedQA's support desk:

"According to the specified offset, the cause of the problem is that the tcclients.dll library could not create a memory-mapped file (it uses the CreateFileMapping and MapViewOfFile functions to do this). We assume that your applications are running with different permissions. If the mapped file is created in the system service first, it cannot be created in the ordinary application afterward. Please try to equalize the permissions for these applications and tell me the results."

I've equalized the permissions and, sure enough, everything worked great. Here's my problem. The system service is being run under the Local System account and the ordinary application is being run under a local administrator user account. Supposedly, there really should not be any permissions problems in running these applications. But obviously there are. 

So, to my question:

Is there something that I can have my developers investigate in the recent changes to the system service to narrow down why there are permissions problems?

Any help would be GREAT.

Thanks!


----------



## Tristaan (Aug 1, 2003)

Additional info:

This is happening on both Windows 2K Pro and Windows XP Pro with all released service packs (no beta service packs).


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Have you tried setting them up to interact with the desktop. I am not sure why thye would be accessing different permissions unless the application was once installed under the system account and then the dll library was updated in the admin account.


----------



## Tristaan (Aug 1, 2003)

Setting the service to interact with the desktop did not correct the problem.  I had thought of that while waiting for a reply with no luck. There is only the one service involved in the scenario, the other application is an "ordinary" application.

Thanks for the thought, though.


----------



## Tristaan (Aug 1, 2003)

Bump.

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------

